# Proceder ao corpo de delito



## Carolina Virgüez

Buenas noches,
Por favor alguine puede ayudarme a traducir la siguiente frase para el castellano?
"Eu trouxe o corpo para se proceder ao corpo de delito"
(quien da la frase es un cabo de policía.)
 Sería "proceder al cuerpo de delito"?
Gracias!


----------



## andre luis

Não tenho certeza se é "proceder",o restante é assim:
el *cuerpo* del *delito...*


----------



## willy2008

Carolina Virgüez said:


> Buenas noches,
> Por favor alguine puede ayudarme a traducir la siguiente frase para el castellano?
> "Eu trouxe o corpo para se proceder ao corpo de delito"
> (quien da la frase es un cabo de policía.)
> Sería "proceder al cuerpo de delito"?
> Gracias!


Yo traje el cuerpo para usarlo como cuerpo del delito.
En este caso cuerpo del delíto seria una prueba


----------



## Carolina Virgüez

Mil gracias por tu atención!

Gracias André!



andre luis said:


> Não tenho certeza se é "proceder",o restante é assim:
> el *cuerpo* del *delito...*


----------



## Dona Chicória

> "Eu trouxe o corpo para se proceder ao corpo de delito"


 
Creio que ficou subentendido "proceder ao *exame* de corpo de delito", porque a prova será obtida por meio de vários exames, esteja a pessoa viva ou como no caso, morta.


----------



## Carolina Virgüez

Obrigada, Dona Chicória
Só que preciso traduzir para o ESPANHOL....
Valeu!


quote=Dona Chicória;5578861]Creio que ficou subentendido "proceder ao *exame* de corpo de delito", porque a prova será obtida por meio de vários exames, esteja a pessoa viva ou como no caso, morta.[/quote]


----------



## Carfer

Parece-me que se traduz literalmente por _'cuerpo del delito'_, que é uma expressão que também se encontra na literatura jurídica em espanhol com o mesmo significado do português (_grosso modo, _conjunto dos factos materiais que constituem o facto delituoso_)._ Para uma explicação mais detalhada (e bastante indigesta, como é habitual com estas figuras jurídicas, previno-a desde já) veja:

http://html.rincondelvago.com/el-cuerpo-del-delito.html

Quanto a '_proceder_', a minha sensação é a de que se poderá traduzir por _'comprobar/acreditar'_ porque do que na realidade se trata é de fazer uma verificação da existência dos elementos materiais do crime. Em todo o caso, essa verificação era necessária para que o suposto autor do delito pudesse ser constituido como arguido - passar formalmente à situação de acusado- e essa constituição passa quase sempre pela elaboração dum auto, dum termo processual. Nesse caso e se acaso é a isso que o cabo se refere, '_proceder_' talvez pudesse ser traduzido por '_expedientar_', '_tramitar_', '_procesar_'. Dou-lhe estas alternativas sem grandes certezas porque a terminologia jurídica espanhola é diferente da portuguesa neste particular e o contacto que tenho com ela é por via da imprensa, não tendo neste momento à mão nenhuma fonte fidedigna. Talvez algum outro foreiro possa elucidá-la melhor.


----------



## Mangato

Acho que o cabo da polícia não era nenhum esperto em gramática. Nos termos habituais que se podem ler nos jornais, diria-se en traduão mais o menos literal

_Yo traje el cuerpo para *presentar* el cuerpo del delito_. 

Outras posibilidades seriam:
- aportar, entregar, etc. 

Em espanhol *proceder,* é um verbo intransitivo e precisa do complemento indirecto.  Sem mais, não tem jeito no parágrafo. 
*se procede a* (comprobar, custodiar, estudiar, analizar, destruir, enterrar) e tudas as coisas que voceis gostem acresentar.

Também como diz Carfer, é possível substituir proceder por tramitar, comprobar,etc., mas *proceder* tem um significado jurídico de trámite ou prcedimento legal que na minha opinião não se se deveria eliminar na tradução.

Cumprimentos


----------



## Clauber Ferreira

Carolina, Cierta vez he escuchado la expresión "someter al examen del(de) cuerpo del delito", y a mi me parece ser esta la mejor construcción para lo que quiere aclarar.Un cordial saludo.


----------



## Carfer

Mangato said:


> *proceder* tem um significado jurídico de trámite ou procedimento legal que na minha opinião não se se deveria eliminar na tradução.


 
Tem toda a razão Mangato. Há um termo espanhol para isto, julgo eu, daqueles que estão mesmo na ponta da língua mas que se recusam teimosamente a sair. Se lhe der um exemplo e me disser como é que vocês diriam, na terminologia jurídica espanhola, talvez ajude a que salte cá para fora. Suponha que um perito (_experto_) _procede_ a um exame pericial. Que verbo usariam para descrever a actividade que tem lugar, isto é, as diligências do perito examinador, a elaboração do respectivo auto (auto no sentido de _'auto de procesamiento_') etc.? Não sei se me fiz entender. Provavelmente não, peço desculpa, mas hoje não me sai mesmo nada, o meu raciocinio está bastante embotado e mais para o estrictamente mecânico.


----------



## Mangato

Carfer said:


> Tem toda a razão Mangato. Há um termo espanhol para isto, julgo eu, daqueles que estão mesmo na ponta da língua mas que se recusam teimosamente a sair. Se lhe der um exemplo e me disser como é que vocês diriam, na terminologia jurídica espanhola, talvez ajude a que salte cá para fora. Suponha que um perito (_experto_) _procede_ a um exame pericial. Que verbo usariam para descrever a actividade que tem lugar, isto é, as diligências do perito examinador, a elaboração do respectivo auto (auto no sentido de _'auto de procesamiento_') etc.? Não sei se me fiz entender. Provavelmente não, peço desculpa, mas hoje não me sai mesmo nada, o meu raciocinio está bastante embotado e mais para o estrictamente mecânico.


 
Quando a polízia, o fiscal, o advogado ou um cidadão,  apresenta uma prova, ou uma denúncia no julgado o juiz  depois do análise dos peritos,* admite a trámite.* Isso é o início das diligencias judiciais. Não sei se era isso o que procurava 

Cumprimentos


----------



## Carfer

Olá Mangato:

Não exactamente. O que procuro é um verbo equivalente ao nosso '_proceder_' para designar a actividade que tem lugar para concretizar um determinado acto ou fase judicial (_'procedeu-se à inquirição das testemunhas, procedeu-se ao julgamento, procedeu-se ao arresto dos bens'_). 

Dito doutro modo, no caso que nos trouxe a Carolina, como é que se traduz '_proceder_' em _'proceder ao corpo do delito'_ ? Neste '_proceder_' está englobada uma série de exames e verificações para determinar a existência material do crime, a subsequente decisão em sentido afirmativo ou negativo, a elaboração do respectivo auto, etc. Fazer isto tudo é '_proceder_'. E em espanhol?

Hei-de lembrar-me, mas a sua resposta sugere-me se não será mesmo '_tramitar_'. No entanto _'tramitar el cuerpo del delito'_, vá lá saber-se porquê, soa-me um pouco estranho.

Obrigado e um abraço


----------



## Mangato

¡Ah sim! amigo Carfer. *Procéde-se a* *dar trámite*, que é um pouco diferente de tramitar. E dizer a iniciar todas as ações posteriores regulamentadas no *procedimento criminal.*

Ainda que etimológicamente sejan equivalentes, semânticamente *proceder* e *dar, o ininiciar procedimento* tenhem connotações diferenciadas

Procederia-se a _dar trámite al cuerpo del delito_, pero mejor se _daría procedimiento al cuerpo del delito_, o_ iniciaría procedimiento con el mcuerpo del delito_. _Tramitar el cuerpo del delito_ aseguro que não


----------



## Carfer

É isso mesmo.

Fica assim resolvido o meu problema e a parte do da Carolina que ainda estava por esclarecer.

Muito obrigado, meu amigo


----------

